# veiltail female



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

So today I purchased my first veiltail female better 

i thought she was quite pretty. and she was much more active than the other ones i saw. (bought her at petco.)

I just liked the colors on her. reminded me of a peach or something of that sort.


Any tips to give me?  I'm still not sure what tank to buy for her, though

sorry the pic aint that great. I can't seem to get good pics with my camera


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like u got your self a little cambodian girly

any tank 2.5gal or bigger 
she will need a heater (temp needs to settle round 76-86F)and possibly a filter (or depending on tank sizes u will need to do daily or every two day water changes


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the world of female betta keeping!! Your little girl is adorable. Is she a pink-peachy color? Is she small?? Careful with the filter intake - I have a piece of an old stocking covering my intake.

Lots of good luck with her!! She's really cute!


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you guys 

yeah she is very small, but cute i think 

I'm thinking to put her in a 3 gallon tank along with a couple ghost shrimp and a snail. would that be enough room for all that though?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure you get a heater, she looks pretty chilly!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

She is so cute! 

Ghost shrimp maybe. Snail definitely no! Poop central. A 3 gallon can't support the bioload unless you want to change the water constantly. Ghost shrimp are a maybe only because you will have to mess with catching them and putting in a separate container while you do your weekly 100% water changes (of course with the 50% water changes in between ). If you have a filter I believe 2 50% changes each week is something OFL has recommended for a water changing schedule so that might be easier with shrimp. Good think about ghost shrimp is they have basically no bioload.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

Could I put in 4 ghost shrimp with her in a five gallon tank?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes that should work. Don't be surprised if you lose some. They can be sensitive.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, go for the 5 gallon (=

More space for her, easier to heat, more room for decorations, only 1 50% water change a week needed (once cycled), and more room for shrimps/snails. Definatly better than the 3 gallon.

What did you decide on? Your female does look cold.


----------

